# Metal detectorists...



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Check out this find of a lifetime.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Nice hunt.


----------



## rynochop2.0 (Jul 14, 2016)

I Hate to be skeptical about things I see on YouTube where a metal detector brand is mentioned a dozen times, but...maybe he did find these 18th century coins barely below the light sand of some stream


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

That was an impressive find...


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Fascinating.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Maybe he is just re-inacting what happen as I doubt that I would be that calm and even be able to hold a camera without shaking.


----------

